# New dove scared of flying?



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?


----------



## asdfghjonathan (Jul 31, 2013)

Marisol said:


> Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?


Don't panic it's probably just scared because it's young and hasn't flown. Toss it up that's what I do with my yb's


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't toss him up. He'll fly when he's ready. How old is he?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. I think the subject here is flying doves & not pigeons. I think that the red eye ones do not see well enough to be comfortable at flying away. I think when they mature, they start to coo and fly to show themselves. you have a picture of your birds? Thanks.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

So according to you guys doves can fly and home just like pigeons, somebody else in another thread said they don't ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Abdulbaki said:


> So according to you guys doves can fly and home just like pigeons, somebody else in another thread said they don't ...



Are you sure you posted this in the right thread? No one said anything about doves flying outside and homing.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Are you sure you posted this in the right thread? No one said anything about doves flying outside and homing.


No I'm sure I posted in the right thread, And mentionned that in another thread I started TAWHatly said that doves are not like pigeons and if released they won't likely survive I'll try to link you to the thread : 


Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't toss him up. *He'll fly when he's ready*. How old is he?





asdfghjonathan said:


> Don't panic it's probably just scared because it's young and hasn't flown.* Toss it up that's what I do with my yb's*


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Q : 


Abdulbaki said:


> Can doves home like pigeons?
> I tried raising some doves along time ago, the eggs were put under foster parent pigeons they grew up and flew the first moment they fly ...


A :


TAWhatley said:


> The short answer is no. Doves do not have the homing ability of pigeons nor the strength, stamina, and flying skills/ability that pigeons have. Please don't even think about releasing domestic doves and having them be able to "perform" like pigeons .. won't happen, *and the doves will likely not survive.*
> 
> Terry


Another Answer



Pijlover said:


> *Never heard or seen people kept doves for flying as normal homing pigeons instead they are mostly kept as pets in enclosures may be you can use them as foster parents*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then I'm not understanding why you said this:

*So according to you guys doves can fly and home just like pigeons, somebody else in another thread said they don't ...*
__________________


No one said that doves can fly and home like pigeons. Just trying to understand what you meant.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Abdulbaki said:


> So according to you guys doves can fly and home just like pigeons, somebody else in another thread said they don't ...


Nobody is talking about doves *homing* in this thread. The discussion is intended to be about a dove who, simply is apparently unwilling or unable to fly at all.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Marisol said:


> Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. *I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?[*


Birds are not scared of flying, though young ones who are only just starting to fly may be a little hesitant at first. So, how old is this dove?

If he/she is old enough to be flying then the flying (or is just gliding?) down and the gasping could indicate a respiratory issue that should be addressed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marisol said:


> Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?


yes the dove is scared. only having them for a week is not time enough to have them feel safe and settled in your house. flying in the house is not recommended anyway, too many dangers and risks of breaking their neck or sternum. enjoy your birds in as large of a cage as possible . some people will build a flight aviary outdoors and put their birds in there on nice days that are not too cold so they can have some out time. also remember stressing your pets out is not good for them.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Then I'm not understanding why you said this:
> 
> *So according to you guys doves can fly and home just like pigeons, somebody else in another thread said they don't ...*
> __________________
> ...


I Already explained Mr. Jay, turns out there is a misunderstanding, I didn't mean doves can home like pigeons I was asking for a clarification since you guys suggested to toss the Dove i.e release it from a distance and wait it to come home, which was refuted by you and Terry in my thread about doves ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Abdulbaki said:


> I Already explained Mr. Jay, turns out there is a misunderstanding, I didn't mean doves can home like pigeons I was asking for a clarification since you guys suggested to toss the Dove i.e release it from a distance and wait it to come home, which was refuted by you and Terry in my thread about doves ...



Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> Hi, I'm new at owning doves and such and I got two new ones and had them for only a week. One, which is a ringneck dove, hasn't flown anywhere throughout the week, even when I let it out of the cage. I tried encouraging it to fly by putting it in a high area in my room but when it slowly flew down, it freaked out and made gasping noises. Is something wrong with it or?


Hi, I don't understand what's the point of that, as there are pigeons scared of flying and many other birds, that doesn't mean Doves cannot fly at all.

Ok, Why I asked from the beginning is to simply know if it's a good Idea to have a flock of doves (ONLY DOVES) housed in a loft just like pigeons and let out to fly or to walk around , You said no people likely keep doves as pets, but I still don't understand why can we not keep a flock of doves With absolutley no intention to train them to fly and/or to home like pigeons ... Also I always see doves flying and coming to my loft to eat, some of them is nesting somewhere close and they come all the year around which means they are able to be housed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Abdulbaki said:


> Hi, I don't understand what's the point of that, as there are pigeons scared of flying and many other birds, that doesn't mean Doves cannot fly at all.
> 
> Ok, Why I asked from the beginning is to simply know if it's a good Idea to have a flock of doves (ONLY DOVES) housed in a loft just like pigeons and let out to fly or to walk around , You said no people likely keep doves as pets, but I still don't understand why can we not keep a flock of doves With absolutley no intention to train them to fly and/or to home like pigeons ... Also I always see doves flying and coming to my loft to eat, some of them is nesting somewhere close and they come all the year around which means they are able to be housed.


many breeders house flocks in a loft or aviary. They are not let out like pigeons because they get lost or fly off, which is allot of wasted time for breeders showing and breeding for different color doves.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Abdulbaki said:


> Hi, I don't understand what's the point of that, as there are pigeons scared of flying and many other birds, that doesn't mean Doves cannot fly at all.
> 
> Ok, Why I asked from the beginning is to simply know if it's a good Idea to have a flock of doves (ONLY DOVES) housed in a loft just like pigeons and let out to fly or to walk around , You said no people likely keep doves as pets, but I still don't understand why can we not keep a flock of doves With absolutley no intention to train them to fly and/or to home like pigeons ... Also I always see doves flying and coming to my loft to eat, some of them is nesting somewhere close and they come all the year around which means they are able to be housed.


I think you are kinda taking this topic off track and bringing in a whole new question.

This is just someone asking about one specific dove which seems to have a problem with flying, that is all.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> many breeders house flocks in a loft or aviary. They are not let out like pigeons because they get lost or fly off, which is allot of wasted time for breeders showing and breeding for different color doves.


Thank you for the informations!


John_D said:


> I think you are kinda taking this topic off track and bringing in a whole new question.
> 
> This is just someone asking about one specific dove which seems to have a problem with flying, that is all.


Yes, I am sorry


----------

